
Rich Hickey on 'last' (2012) - tosh
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/clojure/apkNXk08Xes/CGCQqLMhlHwJ
======
tosh
Great read to get a taste of how difficult language design decisions can be
once you dig a little bit deeper.

